# Enamel stock pot ruined



## letscook (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so mad at myself, But nothing a new stock pot won't cure.
I went to make a beef stew since the weather has been so bad here 
It's 14 degrees out in The Finger lakes of New York today.
I put olive oil in the pot to heat to brown my chuck roast and then I remember I better put the sheets in the dryer and another load of wash in first before I get started, so I turned the burner off but left the pot on the burner (Electric cooktop stove) so it remained hot. Then all of a sudden I heard the smoke detectors going off went into the kitchen and there were flames coming out of the pot - oh geesch - I immediately put the cover on it and let it set for a few minutes. open windows and let the cold air in .  took the pot out and set it in the snow to cool. When all was taken care of inside, I went to get the pot and it has no enamel on the bottom. CRAP.  
The morel of the story is, 
1-When shutting the burner off on a cooktop also remove item off the burner
2-Always have a lid to the pan or pot to cover incase of  a fire. 
3- Don't panic. I was prepared with a lid- of course the shock of it surprised me but kept calm and the only damage was a pot that is replaceable.  
Please be safe this Holiday season


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2013)

Where did the enamel go?  If there is no enamel on the bottom, you should have pieces of enamel all over the bottom of the pot.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2013)

Darn, I'm so bummed this happened to you, but glad there wasn't worse damage. Luckily, there are lots of sales going on right now!


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 16, 2013)

are you sure it isn't just burned oil on the bottom of the pot.  Evaporating enamel would be odd.


----------



## cave76 (Dec 16, 2013)

I HATE electric stoves!!!! And that's just one of the reasons. 

Could you drill holes in the bottom of that pot and use it for a flower pot? (Trying to stay positive and also re-purpose something. )


----------



## Daizymae (Dec 16, 2013)

GA Home Cook said:


> are you sure it isn't just burned oil on the bottom of the pot.  Evaporating enamel would be odd.



I figure the enamel is still there, covered with the burned oil.  It's happened to me, too.  You chip it off bit by bit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2013)

Aw gee letscook, it sounds like you have that dreaded condition "But First".   Sorry you ruined the pot, but thankfully everything else is OK.

I hope you find a solution that works.  I acquired some old and greasy enameled baking dishes a while back.  I just kept scrubbing them with Barkeeper's Friend until the residue was gone.  I think for one pot I even boiled baking soda water in the pot, then let it cool.  If you try that, be sure to not go do laundry while the pot is on the stove.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2013)

By bottom do you mean the bottom OUTSIDE or INSIDE of the pot?  

Putting scorching hot enamel into snow might do some damage.


----------



## letscook (Dec 16, 2013)

It was the inside of the pot. It didn't go immediately into the snow, as I didn't want to carry it outside till it cooled down some and I didn't want to take the lid off till I was outside, the smell was horrible.  After it cooled, I looked inside and it was black as black can be.  I washed it a couple of times as the water was very dirty when I got it cleaned the bottom was still  black, I scrubbed and some came off but you can tell there wasn't any enamel coating on it, as the sides were still all dark blue (the color of the pot) but the bottom was metal. I use barkeeper which took the most of all off but when you look at it its  ruin. It all could of been worse so I don't care about the pot. I will buy a new one. My hubby is happy as he said sorry but that works out great I need a pot like that for the grill. Why I don't know but he's happy and I get a new pot.  All is well in the household . 
Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 16, 2013)

Sad, sad, sad.  

I had the best bean pot.  It was enameled and not so heavy as one made of cast iron.  I got it by saving labels from College Inn broth when I was in college.  Bluntly, I wore it out and never found another like it.

I miss that silly pot tons.  I'm glad you are safe, but am sad about the loss of your enameled pot.


----------



## letscook (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 
Kathleen, I know what you mean about a favorite pot. I have a heavy cast pot that I use for fudge and peanut brittle only as it comes out the best in it. I have no Idea where it came from but I know I would miss that if something shall happen to it.


----------

